
DNS-On-blockchain, Ethereum Name Service (ENS) and Governance - StuntPope
https://www.easydns.com/blog/2017/09/19/dns-on-blockchain-ethereum-name-service-ens-vrm-and-governance-oh-my/
======
mtgx
I thought the main point of blockchains and other distributed systems was
being censorship-resistant. If even that is taken away, why even bother with
them?

~~~
StuntPope
You could probably create your own smart contract (not under the .ETH
registrar) that had absolutely zero censorship, but it would probably end up
being overrun by scumbags and unusable across the wider network as everybody
else builds filters around them...

I've just been reminded that the takeaway at the conference was that the
second level filtering was intended as a voluntary layer implemented via
filtering. I had my doubts around that, but there you go.

